# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Gặp ca khó với nhôm định hình!

## Thép Tôi

Hi mọi người, 
Mình đang định thiết kế một cái đế trượt, tương tự như loại này.

Sử dụng nhôm định hình làm khung đỡ, sau đó lắp ray trượt lên. Vì khung dài, tận 3m, nhôm định hình nên chắc chắn có độ võng, trong trường hợp này muốn đảm bảo độ song song và đồng phẳng của 2 thanh ray trượt thì xử lý như thế nào? Bác nào có kinh nghiệm zụ này, giúp em với ạ.
Em chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em có cái khung sắt cỡ thế này dài 3m, phay 2 đường đặt ray bảng 25mm, nếu bác ở sg thì qua em xem nhé.

----------


## katerman

Dài 3m, bác dùng nhôm bao nhiêu mà sợ võng, thử xem loại 80x160mm.

----------

Thép Tôi

----------


## Thép Tôi

> Dài 3m, bác dùng nhôm bao nhiêu mà sợ võng, thử xem loại 80x160mm.


Em sài cỡ 80x80 . Vì yêu cầu nhẹ, gọn nên em xài nhôm định hình.Mà ngặt nổi phải yêu cầu độ chính xác cao nữa. Em đã hỏi vài chỗ sản xuất nhôm đinh hình như Sapa BenThanh, xem yêu cầu kỹ thuật thì độ phẳng và độ thẳng của nó lớn nếu dùng 3m, mấy loại ngắn thì ok. Do đó phải xử lý cách gá đặt , lắp thì mới đảm bảo yêu cầu. Em đang bí chỗ này bác ạ  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

Lắp thêm một miếng thép phía đối diện với ray, nếu được loại thép ray hư hỏng là ngon

----------

Thép Tôi

----------


## CKD

Độ chính xác cao là bao cao?
Mình từng thiết kế, tính toán & mô phỏng uốn cho mấy cây nhôm này. Mục đích vẫn là cái máy như hình của bác chủ. Ước lượng cả khối lượng, gia tốc & tốc độ của bộ đầu cắt.

Cuối cùng kết luận là.. chỉ dùng với oxy-gas là Ok, plasma thì tốc độ cao hơn chịu không nổi. Bị run động.

----------

Thép Tôi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhôm định hình nhớ mang máng là dung sai 0.2, thêm nó dài khi vận chuyển có thể bị cong, còn khi lắp đặt nó vẫn võng như thường.

Bác chủ chịu khó hàn cái khung bằng thép hộp dày rồi kiếm chỗ nào phay giường mà phay

Còn không thì kiếm tấm cứng phẳng nào chấp nhận được rồi áp mấy cây nhôm vào.

----------

Thép Tôi

----------


## Thép Tôi

> Lắp thêm một miếng thép phía đối diện với ray, nếu được loại thép ray hư hỏng là ngon


Em vẫn chưa hiểu ý bác. ở giữa em có dùng 2 thanh thép đối diện nhau, ốp vào nhôm để trợ lực , hạn chế võng. chỉ khắc phục được một ít. Ở đây em muốn xử lý để nó bù lại phần sai số của nhôm.

----------


## Thép Tôi

> Độ chính xác cao là bao cao?
> Mình từng thiết kế, tính toán & mô phỏng uốn cho mấy cây nhôm này. Mục đích vẫn là cái máy như hình của bác chủ. Ước lượng cả khối lượng, gia tốc & tốc độ của bộ đầu cắt.
> 
> Cuối cùng kết luận là.. chỉ dùng với oxy-gas là Ok, plasma thì tốc độ cao hơn chịu không nổi. Bị run động.


em cũng sợ chuyện này, đế không vững, máy chạy rung là coi như bỏ. Mà tốc độ cắt của bác cao là bao nhiêu vậy ạ? tốc độ cái khớp tịnh tiến của em là 0.3m/s .

----------

